# Shoes for Cold wet weather



## vinnyl26 (Apr 3, 2007)

With the weather about to turn. I am looking for a pair of shoes that are warm, wind proof and some what water resistant..Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

what is cold and wet for you?

I live in Minneapolis, and use Shimano's full winter shoe once the actual temp is staying below about 40 degrees, until then I rely on shoe covers.

Pearl Izumi makes a version of the Seek that is a softshell material that is wind resistant and do okay in a drizzle


----------



## vinnyl26 (Apr 3, 2007)

LOL well I am in California, cold for me is anything in the 40s...


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Nothing beats the Shimano winter boots, fully water proof and quite breathable as well...anyway I ride them below about 15 C without much problem.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

Subscribed...I'm interested in winter cycling shoes as well


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

the PI, Lake and Shimano winter shoes are all quality. The Lake's are often held up as the most insulated, though I haven't noticed much difference from the Shimano's (having used both). The PI seems about the same, but PI shoes don't fit me well, and it appears they may no longer be made. Northwave also makes a shoe, but I haven't actually seen it in person. Sidi makes a really nice waterproof shoe, but it isn't as insulated. That might make sense for the OP. These are all made to be water/wind proof, for freezing temperature use.

For cool weather use I would look at shoes with more of a softshell material like the PI Seek IV WRX. some of the full cover downhill shoes would work well too (the Five-Ten Karver is a good example). These shoes have good wind resistance, are water resistant in a drizzle, and wouldn't be as hot. This is the kind of thing I would look for if I lived in an area with extended stretches of 30-50 degree temps with occasional rain.

Have fun this winter


----------



## vinnyl26 (Apr 3, 2007)

So I decided to go with the Pearl Izumi Barrier GTX. I found them on sale for 176.00 shipped to my house. 
MTB Footwear


----------



## uhle23 (Feb 27, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Louis Garneau 0 ERGO GRIP? I live in Iowa and am looking around for something this winter. Supposedly a year or two ago they were rated the best i think by bicycling mag.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

During cold, wet weather I prefer to wear this:


----------



## BORDERCOLLIE (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a pair of SIDs that are not mesh, bought some high end wool bike socks and toe warmers, I never get frostbitten toes in the winter here in boise.I have no desire to buy an expensive pair of winter bike shoes...just my two centavos.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I just picked up these neoprene Lake shoes from Wheel and Sprocket on eBay. They were cheap. They're waterproof. They are warm. I wear them without socks. They are sized small and rather narrow. Think of them as sandals with a neoprene sock sewn in. They're my spring/fall wet weather shoes. Then I transistion to the Shimanos. For when it gets a little chilly. You know, below 30. When it starts to actually feel a little cold, I may switch to my Lake MXZ302s. You know, -10F. I'll add in my vapor barrier sock to either to get a bit more out of them.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Lake seems to get the best reviews but my Shimano boots are good enough for our crazy Canadian winters.


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Schmucker said:


> I just picked up these neoprene Lake shoes from Wheel and Sprocket on eBay. They were cheap. They're waterproof. They are warm. I wear them without socks. They are sized small and rather narrow. Think of them as sandals with a neoprene sock sewn in. They're my spring/fall wet weather shoes. Then I transistion to the Shimanos. For when it gets a little chilly. You know, below 30. When it starts to actually feel a little cold, I may switch to my Lake MXZ302s. You know, -10F. I'll add in my vapor barrier sock to either to get a bit more out of them.


 I'm looking at those Lake (lx140) on ebay as well. I you can, hows the sizing? I have narrow feet & wear 42 in shimano and Sidi. Looking to use them in 35-40f w/ toe warmers..


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

Axe said:


> During cold, wet weather I prefer to wear this:


Hey where can I get a pair of these???


----------



## winchboy (May 2, 2006)

Warmest dryest feet in winter on the bike were in Nike gore tex day hikers with a ski gater over then that reached up to mid caff. I was still using the old clip peddels. Looked funky and drew some laughs but I could bomb deep creeks and splash water and stay warm and dry. The gaters did not have a problem catching in the rings.
Now I run clipless, SPD's, and Shimano unvented shoes, warm until a deep water crossing splashes over them. But I look good in them. Am I wiser now or before I went clipless???


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

winchboy said:


> Warmest dryest feet in winter on the bike were in Nike gore tex day hikers with a ski gater over then that reached up to mid caff. I was still using the old clip peddels. Looked funky and drew some laughs but I could bomb deep creeks and splash water and stay warm and dry. The gaters did not have a problem catching in the rings.
> Now I run clipless, SPD's, and Shimano unvented shoes, warm until a deep water crossing splashes over them. But I look good in them. Am I wiser now or before I went clipless???


My bike tights are water and windrpoof on the front...with the shimano winter boots that are also water and windproof...

If I hit a puddle of ice water all you feel is the impact of the water no wetness or temp change.... no need for gaiters.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Specialized Defrosters are my choice, insulated, waterproof, they have removable cleats on the front of the shoes that allow me to walk up wet clay hills that are like grease, great shoes..

Specialized Bicycle Components : Defroster MTB


----------



## Bob12676 (Sep 10, 2008)

This was a topic I discussed in a group at the trail head last night. Seems that everyone there had used an older soft shell riding shoe and crammed the warmest socks they could in them, with varying results. Some used other tricks like shoe covers or multi-layered socks (silk under sock + ski sock). We were all mulling over the expense of winter riding boots until one of the guys said he switched to flat peddles and cold weather hiking boots. After giving it some thought we all agreed it might be the best way to go not only because of cost but because it's nice to be able to put a foot down in a real hurry when confronted with a section of trail that is covered in ice, deep snow, downed trees and the like. Needless to say I think we all felt a Little dumb for not thinking of the simplest solution and many of us are in the market for some new flat peddles.


----------



## wfo922 (Dec 14, 2009)

I was thinking of purchasing the new specialized defroster when it comes available. Can anyone comment on the sizing of specialized shoes i.e. run big, small, wide? Thanks


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Second that!*



manabiker said:


> Specialized Defrosters are my choice, insulated, waterproof, they have removable cleats on the front of the shoes that allow me to walk up wet clay hills that are like grease, great shoes..
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components : Defroster MTB


Have had mine a couple of seasons....really glad i have them for cold weather riding....OP asked about sizing....i bought mine a full size and half larger than ...normal size....i suggest going to your dealer and trying them and buying them there as opposed to getting them through the mail...Ride On!


----------



## nurseman (Feb 27, 2009)

would love to hear how the northwaves do as well.


----------



## punchy (Sep 30, 2008)

Interesting comments by Bob about the hiking boots. They seem to be a convenient suggestion. 

I have just started the hunt for a wet weather shoe. Ive sifted through a few threads now and I have noticed that most of you are riding in some extremely cold weather. Im from South Australia, our winters are not as harsh here, down to about 2 degrees Celsius at worst. So my criteria seems to be a little different to most on here.

So basically, keeping my feet warm, isn't really a problem, more importantly for me is keeping my feet dry. 

Ive noticed that from many reviews there is very few products out there that keep you 100% dry. And the actual shoes that ive been looking at cop some criticism for allowing water to get inside the shoe and ultimately end up with wet feet. My commutes (to work) are only 10 km's each way. So I dont need to endure hours of down pours.

It seems to me that the shoes that ive been looking at still seem to be the best choice for my given conditions.

Ive basically nutted it down to Shimano MW81 ( I say 81, because the MW80 seems to be selling out at alot of sites and being replaced with the 81), The Sidi GTX Diablo, and the Lake MX140.

All 3 shoes seem to be not quite warm enough for extreme conditions. But im ok with that, because my conditions are not extreme. The Shimano's also cop alot of critcism with water coming in from the cuff. I usually wear water proof trousers, so that should be mostly eliminated. The Shimano's also have an abundance of reviews and review quite well, with the cuff being the worst problem. The Sidi's have far less reviews available but from the few ive read seem to also review quite well, and in 1 review were rated better than the Shimano's by someone who has used both shoes. I would imagine the lesser reviews come from far less sold due to their higher price, as they are a fair bit pricier than the Shimanp's. The Lake MX140 I seem to have difficulty finding any consistant reviews on, so are a bit of a lottery at this stage.

On looks alone, id go with the Lake shoe, to me they look great, but I know very little about them. On price and reviews, The Shimano seems to be the ticket. My heart however likes the Sidi, as I already have a road pair in a 46 and the fit is fantastic. So with the Sidi im confident I will get a good fit.

If I were to purchase right now, id probably go with the Shimano MW81, based on reviews and price. But atm im undecided.

Can anyone here suggest which would be the best way to go based on their experience ? Or maybe I should go with a water rpoof hiking boot and save myself the extra expense of buying cleats and pedals ?

Or can anyone suggest another shoe entirely ? Om open to all suggestions.

I absolutely HATE the wet feet scenario and want to eliminate this problem ASAP.

Cheers

Punchy


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

You could probably wear whatever shoes you want and just put waterproof booties over them.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

nurseman said:


> would love to hear how the northwaves do as well.


 I just bought a pair of the NW Farenhiets a short while ago. If it gets cold enough here in the Northeast Ill let you know how they work out. I paid $102.00 on sale Saw them right afterwards for $89.00


----------



## punchy (Sep 30, 2008)

I already have over shoes. They are starting to fray and are on the way out. I also find them a hassle to get on and off.

I want to give the complete boot set up a go.

I probably should have already mentioned that in my original post. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## FR hokeypokey (Feb 6, 2009)

I too am starting this search. Very interested in the input and suggestions. Seems we are all in the same boat and finding the same answers, just hesitating dropping down the coin. Sadly, no one seems to have shoes in stock to fondle and try on. Any suggestions from users will help. At this time I am going to have to special order or online. 

My situation- Live in Denver, Colorado Intend to use in below 40 degree weather. Usually do not ride when wind chill gets below 0 degrees. In winter I usually ride mtb or my monstercross instead of my road bike. 

Also have decided to go Shimano mw80/mw81 as first choice. Sidi Diablo would be my second choice due to familiarity although have heard it is not as warm or insulated as much (from reviews read?)

I am a long time Sidi Dominator user. (size 43)- Any thoughts on shoe sizes recommended. Also the Shimano sizing seems big to me compared to Sidi. Still order size larger in either or both shoes (size 44)? 

Thanks for any info and suggestions from those that have actually tried on these shoes.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

uhle23 said:


> Has anyone tried the Louis Garneau 0 ERGO GRIP? I live in Iowa and am looking around for something this winter. Supposedly a year or two ago they were rated the best i think by bicycling mag.


I have had the LG's for a couple years. I bought them because they were the best bang for the buck. I have used them a-lot. It does not get extremely cold here, my coldest rides are in the 20's. The shoes have been fine. They are water resistant, not water proof. After riding several miles in pouring rain, my feet were very wet. They are basically a decent shoe with a permanent neoprene cover. I am very pleased with the durability of this shoe as I have used them for commutes to work as well as weekend endurance rides. For rides in the high 30's to where it warms up to the 40's I use the shoes and a good wool sock. When it is in the 20's, for long rides I slip in some "hot hands above my toes and I am toasty for hours of riding.


----------

